# Afraid of barking dog



## asing (May 26, 2011)

My pup is almost 12wks old, and since he is getting older we have started walking him a little farther up the street. The neighbors have a golden retriever that they keep outside in the front yard with an invisible fence. This dog always barks whenever anyone walks by whether it be with a dog or not. Anyways on to my question... What should I do in this situation? When I was walking the pup up the street he was afraid and would stop look and try to go back to our house. I kept on encouraging him to come on and he would run to me and go inbetween my legs. Is that the right thing to do? Force him to keep walking with me past the other dog? They eventually saw us outside and brought their dog in, and we continued on, reluctantly. I dont want to make him a scardy cat whenever he hears a barking dog. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's your job to protect your pup and he'll appreciate you for it! I would have picked him up and given the barking dog a 'quiet' command and kept going but you won't be able to do that for much longer- so if he's not in danger of being attacked I would just calmly keep walking along like nothing was happening so he feels your confidence and realizes he's going to be ok. Maybe treat him as you keep walking to distract him. But he's still just a baby and I don't blame him for being scared!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

enroll in a puppy class. walk in another direction.


----------



## asing (May 26, 2011)

Stosh said:


> It's your job to protect your pup and he'll appreciate you for it! I would have picked him up and given the barking dog a 'quiet' command and kept going but you won't be able to do that for much longer- so if he's not in danger of being attacked I would just calmly keep walking along like nothing was happening so he feels your confidence and realizes he's going to be ok. Maybe treat him as you keep walking to distract him. But he's still just a baby and I don't blame him for being scared!


I thought about picking him up but thought that it might reinforce the behavior. There is no stopping that dog, as he pestered my last dog everytime. There is no danger of being attacked the dog just stands infront of the neighbors front steps, and I have never seen him leave the yard. The ankle biter next door to that house is another story... I am not blaming him just wondering what to do to make it better. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## asing (May 26, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> enroll in a puppy class. walk in another direction.


Puppy class is in a couple weeks. The house is the second house away from us (I am on the circle on a small cul-de-sac) and frankly I would get bored walking in circles. If there was another direction I would have taken it


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I am having the same problem with 11 week old Sasha. Somebody help!!! Sasha received her 2nd round of shots and so I started short walks around my house. I also live in a cul-de-sac but behind my house is a nice trail. We were doing great. She enjoyed exploring and would follow me so well. Then, last weekend, I decided to walk a little further. We passed a back of a house that was fenced. All of a sudden, the biggest Pit Bull I have ever seen charges the fence barking and growling. The Pit Bull was out of control and the stupid owner just stood there watering her garden, ignoring the whole thing. Sasha freaked out so I calmly picked her up and told the dog to stop. Then I walked away with Sasha in my arms. She peed on me. After we passed the house, I put Sasha down and she seemed fine. But now, she freaks out even in my front yard. Everyone has dogs and they bark. I can't even take her out in the front without her bolting for the door when she hears a dog bark. She can't even see these dogs and most of them are small yapper dogs. What do I do? She's great with people but dogs are going to be a problem if I don't fix this. She starts her puppy class in 2 weeks.


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

Asing, Julie,

I have the big-bad barking dog problem as well with my 10 week old Tav.

Unfortunately for me its unavoidable since I live on a lot of land with a lot of free-roaming dogs, constantly barking from neighboring land. You can hear them from my porch and where I park my car as well. She gets most scared of them when we are on the porch at night.

I have taken to walking Tav only before each meal, taking half the meal with me. When we hear a dog we keep walking and I immediately give her food, and more food if she stays focused on me. If she looks like she wants to bolt in some direction I start walking the other way, then more food to reward her for following me the other way.

It's slow going, but as we are out more she seems to be getting more and more used to it. I think as she meets more adult dogs she is getting less scared as well. We were at the vets yesterday and she looked, but otherwise ignored the three dogs in the waiting room with us, I think because she is getting used to the sight and sound of adult dogs. If you have friends with adult dogs it may help to introduce them to your pups. 

If you really can't avoid the barking dogs I would just bring out the most smelliest treats ever (hot cooked meat), walk right before a meal and stick it in front of her/his nose as you walk by, and most importantly be calm and relaxed yourself so your pup understands there really isn't anything to be scared of. However, if the adult dog was growling wildly, rather than barking (like the pit bull) I would maybe drive past that house before you start your walk.

Redhawk


----------

